# ESP LTD SC607 Desktop Wallpaper!



## Wretched

Hey guys. Me again.
Finally got around to doing another desktop wallpaper from the shots I took of my collection a few weeks ago. I was mucking around light painting with an LED torch. 

Anyway, I hope you like it. Click the link for the 1280x1024 version: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4562119633_a971355e25_o.jpg

You can also download wallpapers of the Ibanez MTM1 and RGA121 as well as the ESP LTD V500:

RGA121: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4497985049_f1e6f78137_o.jpg

V500: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2707/4512130381_4c40530ac9_o.jpg

MTM1: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2760/4520892760_a148031c88_o.jpg


----------



## BrainArt

Sweet. Looks fucking mint, man!


----------

